# whos planning on trips for 2010/2011 season?



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 21, 2010)

who is planning on takin trips outside of ga this year? i think me and some buddys are going to try to go somewhere in arkansas..... any suggestions


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

i am planning on taking trips outside of georgia this year.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone that wants to go can climb in the truck with me. I can't promise a ton of birds, but you will have a warm bed, good food, and a fun time. We will be hunting in Stuttgart and will venture over to the Meto. The trip will be the cheapest you can go on. Chase 870 and addicted to hunting went with me last year an we had fun. Just wish Charlie would not have had to leave. We didn't murder them, but we had fun. Just let me know. Anyone that knows me knows that i have no problem taking guys.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 21, 2010)

yep, planning a trip to Canada and hopefully Lousiana, Arkansas 2 times, we will just hafta wait and see!!!

duckcutter788 is a jam up fellow, knows alot of folks in Arkie, he can hook you up!! we went and had a great time, killed some birds and seen some new stuff i had never hunted before, i would definately recommend going with him if ya get the opportunity


----------



## Brushcreek (Feb 21, 2010)

we may try to go to oregon next season! my dad has a hook up that says we can go and hunt ducks in the morning and catch steelhead in the afternoons! I think it will be a blast regardless just dont know how great the duck hunting will be. Anyone been in that area for ducks before?


----------



## Nitro (Feb 21, 2010)

I have hunted the PNW many times. I love Oregon. The Willamette Valley has outstanding Goose hunting. The Duck hunting there is good, although Washington State's is way better.

107 day seasons and 7 Duck limits make for opportunity.


----------



## Brushcreek (Feb 21, 2010)

Nitro said:


> I have hunted the PNW many times. I love Oregon. The Willamette Valley has outstanding Goose hunting. The Duck hunting there is good, although Washington State's is way better.
> 
> 107 day seasons and 7 Duck limits make for opportunity.



cool...thanks for the info.


----------



## Hunter22 (Jul 14, 2010)

Planning on goin to La this year. My buddy has 600 acres in the swamp over there and he said im comin so no complaints haha. Hes also got 80 acres in south Ga swamp as well that we will be hunting. We got 220 acres in Unadilla ga but only woddies there but you see on rare occasion a mallard. Only seen one in 3 yrs of duck huntin there. I hunted Marks, Ms last year (which is North Ms) and didnt do too bad. First 5 mornings we went had over 100 ducks roosting out in the flooded field so those were some good mornings! Also bought my first Benelli last yr, the Vinci (28" barrel Max 4 HD), and il never touch another shotgun again! Also just bought 50 new decoys and the Super Mojo Mallard drake and a Mojo floater Mallard drake so my pockets are running thin as of right now!


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 14, 2010)

I will be taking three groups for salt divers in Florida, Snows in MO. and another diver hunt in N.C.  Would love to try LA or AR. 
Anyone with a hot duck or snow spot in those two states want to trade a salt diver hunt in FLA?


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Jul 14, 2010)

*Felsenthal...*

I'll probably hunt Felsenthal (Google it...) AR the last week of the season.  I hope the water is not as high as it was last year...


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 14, 2010)

Headed to the Dakotas in late Oct for Duck & Pheasants..
Ark. all year I have a lease there...not much GA huntin for me


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Jul 14, 2010)

Got the navy base here in charleston which is loaded with woodies, ringnecks(if it gets cold enough) and a few mallards. Swamps in Ga, and hopefully fingers crossed a trip to Texas where its Pintail heaven.


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 15, 2010)

Public Land in Mississippi, perhaps Missouri


----------



## CollinsK (Jul 15, 2010)

Our group is heading back to Reelfoot again this year. Had a great time last year.Any Bubba's Taxidermy guys out there want to join us let me know. Cabin holds 13 we have 4 spots left. Booking for Jan. meeting to set up everything and call in deposits in Aug.
Kim


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jul 15, 2010)

Headin to MO for week of Thanksgiving and week of Christmas/New Years.......Might be doing a little snow hunting there as well.  Would like to go on a diver hunt this year or next somewhere.  Rodney Casteel was telling me about a nice place he's been up to in Maryland a few times......pretty cheap......we'll see how the season pans out.....


----------



## art_gasses (Jul 15, 2010)

One to South Dakota and few to Louisiana


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll be loadin the boat and headin somewhere this year!  Probably the same ol area...................


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 15, 2010)

Me too, may try Bama or S.C.


----------



## theducktruck (Jul 15, 2010)

Hope to try the big Mississippi this year


----------



## Bambibuster21 (Jul 15, 2010)

Im goin to Kentucky in November for a DIY Bowhunt


----------



## chase870 (Jul 17, 2010)

Canada


----------



## Hunter22 (Jul 17, 2010)

For all y'all looking to hunt in Mississippi, Marks Ms is a good place if u can find a place. Hunted there last yr and had a sucessfull season. Saw birds flyin all day most of the days we were out there. Also the farmers hated the geese and we went and knocked on a few doors that we saw a lot of geese in their fields and they said go kill em all. A lot of nice country folk there.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Jul 18, 2010)

Heading to Lincoln, Buenos Aires, Argentina Monday for a smackdown at Jecana Lodge.  I'll post pics when I get back.


----------



## capt stan (Jul 18, 2010)

Greg.... that aint right man....


Good luck dude!


You still fishing?


----------



## Booner Killa (Jul 18, 2010)

Washington State for me the day after Christmas! Pops is also going to Texas but I couldn't swing it not to mention a couple other places!


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jul 20, 2010)

Just found out I'm headin out to Mississippi as well.........


----------



## PaulD (Jul 21, 2010)

Little West...........then a little south.


----------



## Hunter22 (Jul 21, 2010)

Im now heading to Southern La, Ark, Tn and Canada this season!


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Jul 27, 2010)

capt stan said:


> Greg.... that aint right man....
> 
> 
> Good luck dude!
> ...



Capt. Stan, Still fishing a little.  The sponsorships and payouts have slowed down alot.  We did some gulfstream stuff  and Glopagos Islands in the spring and early summer.  We are not fishing the pro tour.  I'm gonna jump on a few boats for the fall.  How about you?

We had great duck hunting in Argentina - 2 hunters averaging over a 100 per day/ 12 species.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Jul 27, 2010)

Ill be in Florida alot this year. I might take a trip to Cali as well!


----------



## chashlls150 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm going to Arkansas for the opener.


----------



## Burritoboy (Jul 27, 2010)

chashlls150 said:


> I'm going to Arkansas for the opener.



You need to join us in NoDak


----------



## Wood Smoke (Jul 30, 2010)

yellowduckdog said:


> Headed to the Dakotas in late Oct for Duck & Pheasants..
> Ark. all year I have a lease there...not much GA huntin for me



Yellowduckdog ..... nice looking lab there, and he looks like he's really enjoying himself in that rooster country! Ain't it great to have a good dog along with you in the field as a retriever and a companion!!! 

Similarly, we're headed to SoDak in early Nov. for roosters, and ducks if we can find a hunt.  Last year it didn't turn cold until very late in the year and there weren't enough duck numbers at our MO river spot to make it worth a hunt ...but the rooster hunting was pretty good!   Ducking in SoDak is a pain in the rear to plan for because of their regs for out of state licenses, required permit apps/drawing for specific units, and their confusing as heck hunting & licensing regs book!!   

Pic is SoDak in Nov. 2008.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 30, 2010)

Wood Smoke said:


> Yellowduckdog ..... nice looking lab there, and he looks like he's really enjoying himself in that rooster country! Ain't it great to have a good dog along with you in the field as a retriever and a companion!!!
> 
> Similarly, we're headed to SoDak in early Nov. for roosters, and ducks if we can find a hunt.  Last year it didn't turn cold until very late in the year and there weren't enough duck numbers at our MO river spot to make it worth a hunt ...but the rooster hunting was pretty good!   Ducking in SoDak is a pain in the rear to plan for because of their regs for out of state licenses, required permit apps/drawing for specific units, and their confusing as heck hunting & licensing regs book!!
> 
> Pic is SoDak in Nov. 2008.



Yea, you have to apply early. We have some folks in Aberdeen who scout for us ahead of time & hunt duck 2-3 days & then concentrate on Pheasants.
I used to go all the time to ND & its alot easier to hunt ducks & pheasants for that matter but we lost contact with our farmer and are to scared to risk it.Thanks for the comments on my lab, I now have 2 a yellow & a black this will be my blacks first year so I am really looking forward to SD & Ark.


----------



## chashlls150 (Jul 30, 2010)

Burritoboy said:


> You need to join us in NoDak



I want to. But I want know what my schedule is until school starts back. Between that and work its hard to be gone for seven days.


----------



## good33 (Jul 30, 2010)

hopefully tree ducks


----------



## backwater labs (Jul 30, 2010)

Woodworth, ND end of October and Delaplaine, AR. after that.


----------



## meckardt (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd be headin to Delaplaine, AR if I were you its a honey hole most people dont know about. You should hit up TJ Hedge at Falling Feather Outdoors, they will set you up with an awesome hunt and real friendly. You can call TJ at 870.236.0160 or visit their website. Here's a few pics from some of our hunts.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Aug 5, 2010)

Heading to north florida quite a few more times this year saw thousands of ringers and teal last!


----------



## hunt-it-all (Aug 5, 2010)

Prolly goin to Northeast Louisana


----------



## Dep6 (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks like I am gone to Canada with Chase and Addicted!!


----------



## Drake1807 (Aug 7, 2010)

Sikeston in January. Can't hardly wait.


----------



## grunt (Aug 8, 2010)

me and some buddies  got some sponsers and met some good prople so we are gonna make a movie ill be in colorado,north dakota, minnasota, kentucky,illinois,and i will be moving to georgia so that will be new to me aswell!


----------



## Jaker (Aug 9, 2010)

my duck hunting buddy landed a job in kansas city so I will be goin out there to hunt as often as i can afford gas, definately gonna make it to pitt, kansas for their opening day at the end of october, then will definately spend a few weekends in arkansas in late december/january, just depending on what my friends say the hunting is doin, gonna go to florida during early teal for a weekend as of right now, and have talked with a friend about going to new jersey, but don't know if that will work out or not.


----------



## Baglimit (Aug 10, 2010)

Going to Arkansas about every weekend this winter. We have a lease ouside of Harrisburg. The best time to hunt is always the first two weekend of the season. If you plan on going to Arkansas you may want to look at that time to go.


----------



## Jaker (Aug 10, 2010)

Baglimit said:


> Going to Arkansas about every weekend this winter. We have a lease ouside of Harrisburg. The best time to hunt is always the first two weekend of the season. If you plan on going to Arkansas you may want to look at that time to go.



the best time is always the first two weekends of the season huh? curious as to how long you have hunted in arkansas?


----------



## Nitro (Aug 10, 2010)

Jaker said:


> the best time is always the first two weekends of the season huh? curious as to how long you have hunted in arkansas?




Based on last year only (he may be right).... January 2010, bout everyone in that area was locked up.

Personally, when it comes to Arkansas, I always liked the few days at Thanksgiving (for stomping GWT) and the last three weeks of the season....Things seem to change every year.

(but Hey, what do I know)....


----------



## Baglimit (Aug 11, 2010)

Jaker said:


> the best time is always the first two weekends of the season huh? curious as to how long you have hunted in arkansas?



This is our 17th year at this lease. I understand why you may ask that. If you wait later on in the season you may have ducks are you may not. The first two weekends I can tell you we always have ducks. We may not have a wide variety of ducks but we always limit out. Most of them are GWT and Mallards. It just seems the later into the season we go it is hit are miss. Plus the ducks seem to work better early season too. Like Nitro said, "but hey what do I know"?


----------



## Nitro (Aug 11, 2010)

Baglimit, 

Welcome to Woody's!!!!!!!!!!!! Glad to have you here!


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 26, 2010)

Just booked my annual day-before-Thanksgiving hunt with Johnny Wink in Jones, LA.  Will be joining my cousing from Nawlins there again, but it looks like my 2 nephews from KC will be with their dad this year and won't make the hunt with us.  

Planning on a goose hunt Tuesday afternoon, duck hunting over flooded fields from the pit blind on Wednesday, and a 2nd goose hunt that Wednesday afternoon.

Over the past few years on this day, we've bagged a wide variety of ducks:  woodies, mallards, grey duck, GWT, widgon, pintails, spoonies, Ross, snow/blue, specks.  Can't wait to see what variety we'll get this year.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Nitro, you sure are a nice guy, you actually give GOOD advice. You don't see that much these days.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Dep6, hope you kill a bunch of waterfowl with Chase,  you're a nice guy too, so much knowledge here on this waterfowl forum. Thanks man.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 26, 2010)

Shot clays with Chase and crew on Sunday. We are ready for Duck season. 

Chase can shoot that 870.  

Emu, join us next time. We plan to shoot again soon.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 29, 2010)

Where you guys shooting clays at? Yes, Charlie loves that 870. I bet those guys he bounty hunts hope he does not bring it with him. When he's on their trail.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 29, 2010)

We shot at Brush Creek. Great course and a great bunch of guys to shoot with.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 29, 2010)

GA.,MO,FLA AND where ever I can go to duck and goose hunt. I am ready now. Even though I have been ready sense Feb.1st. Good luck to everyone where ever you go this year. Be safe.
Good Luck
Larry


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 29, 2010)

You guys go often. I grew up across the woods from there. Next time you guys go let me know. If you guys want another to shoot let me know.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 29, 2010)

You are welcome anytime.

We may try to shoot again before the season starts in earnest..

It's close. I was in MN last week and I could smell Canada...The Ducks will be on the move soon........


----------



## capt stan (Aug 31, 2010)

Just got an invite to MO hunting along the Mississippi this year. I was told to have the phone close and when it rings to get on the road!!!  Hopefully it'll work out, Im pretty excited about the chance to hunt up there.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 31, 2010)

Ain't no tellin' where I might go.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Nitro, please let me know when ya'll shoot again. I need some lessons from ya'll.


----------

